# Crappie Tourn. Cancelled - Lack of interest



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Delta Four Curls Club Fundraiser Fishing Tournament - Saturday June 24, 2006

Open to maximum 15 - 2 man teams.

Entry Fee: $75.00 per team.

Place: Star Lake, Ottertail County.

Time: 1:00 pm to 4:00pm. Leave the dock at 1:00 weigh-in 4:00 BBQ 5:00 
(there is a good afternoon bite on Crappies on Star)

Entry fee includes, 
Prize for Largest Crappie, Bluegill, Northern.
Prize for each member of 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place team total weight. (Only 5 Crappie, 5 Bluegill and 1 northern can be weighed per team)
Door Prizes 
BBQ Chicken Dinner - BYOB 
Photos of catch and a lot of good natured ribbing for those LARGE catches. 
We'll put an album together for the Feb. 2007 Delta banquet.

PM if you are interested.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We are taking entries for second place!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------

